# I'm actually 13!!



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm 13!!!

I'v been lying!!!

When I had arguments about the P-51 and you said I was acting like a 14 year old, I am turning 14 in September!!

I'm sorry, please dont ban me!


----------



## imalko (Aug 6, 2009)

And what made you to tell the truth? Why you waited so long until now to do it? You don't need to be ashamed of your age. If you don't know much about most of the stuff which is discussed here, but would like to learn then stick around and you will find out many interesting things. But don't get yourself into silly arguments as that about P-51. That kinda gave a hint about your possible age.

However, I must point out that lying is wrong way to make yourself accepted.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 6, 2009)

I made the same mistake on another website... I confessed and the mods told me to make a new account... Anyway, Imalko is correct.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes!!!

New account!

My new username is going to be 'Dark Matter' 8)

Can I make a new account now?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heck, just stick with the one you have now. You've got a little history to your screen name all ready.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2009)

Take it from a guy more than 3 times your age. I know I've done a ton more reading and talking about WW2 than you have (just because I've have more years at this than you) and compared to the guys around here, I don't know s#!t. So I keep my mouth shut and read or wait until they post something and LEARN! When I can post something that I know to be fact, I'll post it. If you have a question, ask.

Maybe you haven't heard this old saying......

It's better to stay quiet and have others think your a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.

Ok, you've come clean......now move on. Just don't do it again.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thor I think put it best, and I'm in the same boat as him. I'm not here to show off my knowledge, I'm here to learn because I don't know much. But there was no need to hide your age. So what you're 13? It's nice to see someone your age interested! People aren't going to think any less of you because of what age you are, they ARE going to think less of you if you lie though.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with Catch and Thor! Some of the smartest men are those who realize that there is always more to learn.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Dark Matter is a cool name though, and every time you see my current username, it will be a lie.

Can I please make a account?

I will gett all my freinds on my freinds list back?!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 6, 2009)

SILVER, you don't need to make a new account. People here won't really care that you lied, so nobody's going to think of negative things when they see your username. You wouldn't keep the friends or anything either. And besides, everyone would know you're Dark Matter so it wouldn't really change anything.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

But I'm sick of silverfish.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You could always post a message in your siggy that says A.K.A. Dark Matter- Or something like that.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Look I even have a avatar for dark matter:







And I'm making a sig right now.


----------



## imalko (Aug 6, 2009)

All this just because your are sick of your username? Why haven't you think it through when you were choosing one in the first place?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 6, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

I got banned on another forum today becuase I was lying and trolling.

I had to tell you all.


----------



## imalko (Aug 6, 2009)

Then try to learn from your mistakes instead repeating them...


----------



## DBII (Aug 6, 2009)

I wish there were PCs when I was 13. Silverfish is cool. It would be better the keep the name. Next year you will laugh about this. We are all here to learn about planes and have fun. You have learned something more important than airplanes. I think you can figure it out. 

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2009)

imalko said:


> Then try to learn from your mistakes instead repeating them...



And learn to stop talking while your ahead. No need to know you were banned on another web-site if you have learned a lesson and don't plan on using the same activities here. I think most members on this site will forgive you, or at least give you a pass on you're mis-representation now that you decided to fess up. Now live and learn from your mistake.


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2009)

SRSLY, as lies go a year isn't a biggie..AND Dark Matter is VERY COOL! BUT, there is no need to change up. The guys are offering you a bit of wisdom, though..you do learn a lot more by listening than talking..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok......meanwhile back at the ranch.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2009)

Thread closed.........


----------

